# Flippinout's Chalice



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I couldn't wait til Nathan finally released these for sale so I could tell you about mine. This slingshot is a lot more Nathan than it is Dayhiker. He turned my humble design into something way better both in appearance and function. I am really loving mine. It's 1 of only a limited run of 20 and I'm telling you all -- you'd better getcha one quick!
I'm not asking for a cut of Nathan's very fair price for these, so please don't think I'm just trying to boost my product here -- it's not like that, it's Nathan's product all the way.

I have been shooting the heck out of this thing every chance I get, and it is a fantastic shooter. Just a while ago I came in from a session of shooting at 10-15 yards at some cans and was doing better than I've done with any of my other forks. It just seems to make shooting easier somehow. Here's a couple pics of mine...








See? I got 1 of 20 -- you'd better hurry!

























I want to thank Nathan for making me part of this excellent series, and for a slingshot I love!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome!
Glad you finally get to enjoy a Chalice for yourself!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nathan said what I thought the first time I shot one of the chalice', certainly a great one for beginners, it makes the hand go to the right place. I decided this was a design to make a few of for friends at my house and any time I let a noobie have a crack at slingshot. Therefore, all my personal catty are safe.

So if it is good for beginners think what it is like for experienced ones. On top of that, with the palm swell (what I call the pinky swell).


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you're getting to do some shooting again. That frame seem to help out with the hand strength? I'm curious if ergonomic for most folks is still ergonomic for you. In any case, it's a beautiful version of a great design.

James


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Glad you're getting to do some shooting again. That frame seem to help out with the hand strength? I'm curious if ergonomic for most folks is still ergonomic for you. In any case, it's a beautiful version of a great design.
> 
> James


Actually the problem isn't with my slingshot hand, it's with my pouch hand. Don't have that much strength in it but enough to still enjoy the sport. I've found a few formulas I can cut flatbands to that I can draw fairly easily and still get enough speed and power to hunt -- which I rarely get a chance to do.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Glad you're getting to do some shooting again. That frame seem to help out with the hand strength? I'm curious if ergonomic for most folks is still ergonomic for you. In any case, it's a beautiful version of a great design.
> 
> James


Actually the problem isn't with my slingshot hand, it's with my pouch hand. Don't have that much strength in it but enough to still enjoy the sport. I've found a few formulas I can cut flatbands to that I can draw fairly easily and still get enough speed and power to hunt -- which I rarely get a chance to do.
[/quote]

Doh! "Smack" I knew that.

They tell me that the memory is the second thing to go with the onset of alzheimers. Now if I could just remember what the first one was, I'd know if I should be worried. 

James (I did remember that)


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've just ordered no 6/20 of Flippinout's Chalice - can't wait to receive it!!


----------

